# British GT - Silverstone



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

So just having a quick look at the photos from today.

First time at Silverstone for me - struggling with getting clean shots as theres fences everywhere. Think I've pretty much figured my way round the track so I should get more of an opportunity tomorrow to spend more time togging as opposed to walking!


BGT7236 183 mm 1-40 sec at f - 7.1 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


BGT 400 mm 1-320 sec at f - 5.6 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


BGT8082 120 mm 1-40 sec at f - 9.0 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


BGT7405 140 mm 1-100 sec at f - 7.1 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Some nice photos there. As you say Silverstone is a difficult place to find good spots


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice pics , on nice cars ! Congrats .


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some good shots there.

I'm going tomorrow as well :thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Dont forget the suncream!!!

I've been very surprised how quiet it was to be honest!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Good shots mate :thumb:


Brian


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice shots. What cam set up you using and how you getting through the fence ie what setting ??


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

The top photo was taken on the start line from grand stand, 2nd and 4th shot from between club and vale ( I think) which is great as there's no fences! 3rd shot was taken through a fence from the inside onto village(again I think)

For the 4th shot I pre focused my shot - I use back button focusing or should I am try to get into the habit of using it! I've just upgraded from a 500d to a 7d which is a lot more customisable. Shoot at a low shutter speed and the fence should disappear! 

All the above shots were shot with a 7d + sigma 120-400 with a cpl attached!


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

EddieB said:


> The top photo was taken on the start line from grand stand, 2nd and 4th shot from between club and vale ( I think) which is great as there's no fences! 3rd shot was taken through a fence from the inside onto village(again I think)
> 
> For the 4th shot I pre focused my shot - I use back button focusing or should I am try to get into the habit of using it! I've just upgraded from a 500d to a 7d which is a lot more customisable. Shoot at a low shutter speed and the fence should disappear!
> 
> All the above shots were shot with a 7d + sigma 120-400 with a cpl attached!


what shutter speed did u use?? ive just upgraded to a 7d


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice pics mate:thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

1/40th - the exif data is in the name


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Stunning pics as allways 

rick


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

A couple from yesterday!


BGT8608 400 mm 1-10 sec at f - 20 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


BGT8847 120 mm 1-10 sec at f - 20 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


BGT8948 183 mm 1-20 sec at f - 11 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


BGT4462 85 mm 1-4000 sec at f - 1.8 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


BGT4246 85 mm 1-3200 sec at f - 2.0 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great pics , thanx mate !


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey Eddie , do you get over there every weeks !


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

sprocketser said:


> Hey Eddie , do you get over there every weeks !


First time to Silverstone - I try to get to Croft whenever there is an event/race on.

I've only been doing this just over 12 months now and have high ambitions - ambitions that I know deep down will not happen but you know - gotta chase a dream


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

EddieB said:


> First time to Silverstone - I try to get to Croft whenever there is an event/race on.
> 
> I've only been doing this just over 12 months now and have high ambitions - ambitions that I know deep down will not happen but you know - gotta chase a dream


You bet !


----------

